# Thompson Contender calibers and accuracy???



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking to take my fathers older contender (45/410) and put a different barrel on it with a scope to help him hunt easier with his age. I know nothing about these but looking at something chambered to take down deer/hogs. Currently looking at a 14” 30/30. Anybody shooting one similar? Not looking to shoot over 80 yards or perhaps 100 max.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

The gun is as accurate as most rifles. Pistols in rifle calibers have a lot of concussion and barrel whip, and that makes them hard to shoot accurately. Maybe a .44 Mag or even a .357 Mag (shooting 180 grain bullets) would be easier to hit with. Or a 7x30 Waters if one of you handload. Rubber grips (such as Pachmayr) and shooting gloves would help tame it. If shooting from a bench, put something soft under your elbows.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have an Encore pistol and have had several barrels over the years. Should have never sold my 7mm-08 but I did. I now have a 44 mag and have killed deer and hogs with it. Have a red dot mounted and zeroed at 50 yards. I am thinking the Contender offers a 10" 44 mag barrel.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks. Would consider 357 and 44 along with the 30/30. Hoping to keep it in line with what ammo we currently have. I bet that 7-08 was a sweet setup


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

A lot of people shoot Contenders over the metallic silhouette courses. Red dots are about as popular as magnifying scopes.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I shoot a lone eagle in .308 Win and it is not that bad of a kick at all . your going to loose power with a rifle round so start with plenty if your after deer


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

14” 30-30 is my favorite , I have a .223 barrel and a .357 maximum also. I prefer a red dot to hunt with, some prefer scopes. (Scope will be more accurate at distance) 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> 14” 30-30 is my favorite , I have a .223 barrel and a .357 maximum also. I prefer a red dot to hunt with, some prefer scopes. (Scope will be more accurate at distance)


Thanks


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a 14" contender 30-30 with a 2× Leupold on it. I would recommend no more magnification than that.
Also, most factory rounds are heavier bullets designed to expand at rifle velocity. I hand load 125 grain ballistic tips in mine. That allows me to up the velocity in the shorter barrell and count on more expansion.
Hasn't failed me yet but I'm dying for a 350 Legend barrel.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I have a TC Encore with a 7mm-08 barrel and its a great round for deer or hogs.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

KPTN said:


> I have a TC Encore with a 7mm-08 barrel and its a great round for deer or hogs.


Pistol or Rifle? I sold all of my rifle barrels and pistol barrels and only kept the 44 mag. I regret it now.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

If anybody has a lead on a 30-30 contender barrel let me know. Watching all the gun sights now. Definately going to put optics on it


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

billyb said:


> Pistol or Rifle? I sold all of my rifle barrels and pistol barrels and only kept the 44 mag. I regret it now.


Pistol


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I am going to look for another 7mm08 barrel and have it cut to 10".


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

kmerr80 said:


> If anybody has a lead on a 30-30 contender barrel let me know. Watching all the gun sights now. Definately going to put optics on it


Ive picked up my barrels on ebay, there are a few 10 and 14” barrels on their now... of you are looking for a pistol barrel, go with the 14”, never had a 10” but from what ive read the 14 is considerably more accurate. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> Ive picked up my barrels on ebay, there are a few 10 and 14” barrels on their now... of you are looking for a pistol barrel, go with the 14”, never had a 10” but from what ive read the 14 is considerably more accurate.
> 
> 
> NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


Thanks. Good info. Im bidding on one on ebay currently that is a 14” 30-30. Trying to locate him a barrel has given me the “itch” to build me one in a 30-30 or 708


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I believe the 7-08 will require an Encore frame...


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

7-30 Waters (30-30 necked down to 7mm) is a near dream in a 14" contender. Best hand loaded though.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

WannaBay said:


> 7-30 Waters (30-30 necked down to 7mm) is a near dream in a 14" contender. Best hand loaded though.


Pondered on a 7-30 for a while.... still may pick one up, I have a chit-ton of 30-30 brass. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

finished product. Dad has lost his vision in his right eye to macular degen. This is the best idea i have come up with for him to retrain his left eye to match his right hand.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> View attachment 1085986
> 
> 
> finished product. Dad has lost his vision in his right eye to macular degen. This is the best idea i have come up with for him to retrain his left eye to match his right hand.


It can be done I made myself shoot left handed years ago.I am very right side domenet. Its hard but take the time. You can get there.You have a great idea there though should be easier with that setup to get behind the gun if its in bags and used the left eye.Sexy pistola to what you running threw it?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> It can be done I made myself shoot left handed years ago.I am very right side domenet. Its hard but take the time. You can get there.You have a great idea there though should be easier with that setup to get behind the gun if its in bags and used the left eye.Sexy pistola to what you running threw it?


Thanks 30-30 Hodge podge of ammo from the last 40 years. Gonna see which ones work the best Hell i still have some 12 gauge peters/sears shells that were handed down that i squirrel hunt with


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> Thanks 30-30 Hodge podge of ammo from the last 40 years. Gonna see which ones work the best Hell i still have some 12 gauge peters/sears shells that were handed down that i squirrel hunt with


Do you reload?And be careful with that old shot shell ammo a parshall discharge and another round can blow one up in your face or arm.


----------

